# Chicken done... waaaaay early



## duckdawg (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy 4th everyone!

I put some whole yard birds on earlier, and they're pretty much done now.  164-166 in the middle of the breast on each of them.  We're not planning on eating them for at least another 3 hours....lol.  Any ideas?  Would they stay good in aluminum foil in a cooler that long, or should I just put them in the fridge and re-heat later?

Thanks,


----------



## erain (Jul 4, 2008)

foilem. wrappem in at least two heavy bathtowels and put in a cooler. they still be hot in 3 hours!!!!


----------



## flash (Jul 4, 2008)

Now, why did they get done too soon?? Too hot, start too early?


----------



## duckdawg (Jul 4, 2008)

Many thanks for the replies... knew I could count on the folks here.

I guess a little bit of both.  I kept the temp around 275, and they cooked up in around 2.5 hours.  Much faster than I expected.


----------



## flash (Jul 4, 2008)

Chicken can be done in a 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 hour time frame depending on temps used and size of chicken. I remember being surprised by that also.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 4, 2008)

Do what that Erain dude from Minneysooteee said.  He's a smoker.


----------

